

1,760 PlayStation 3s form new supercomputer - Husafan
http://www.airforcetimes.com/news/2010/12/air-force-playstation-3-supercomputer-122410w/

======
daten
My first thought when reading about this is I know NVIDIA makes rack mounted
devices with their "Tesla" GPU for HPC applications like this. I would feel
more confident with hardware designed for what the Airforce is trying to do
and it seams like the Tesla servers would have a lot less wasted hardware and
may be more efficient in a server environment.

So I googled it and found out IBM already moved from Cell to Tesla last May.

[http://arstechnica.com/business/news/2010/05/ibm-cheats-
on-c...](http://arstechnica.com/business/news/2010/05/ibm-cheats-on-cell-with-
nvidia-tesla-for-servers.ars)

I'm also curious how AMD's new APU will affect this market.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2067057>

~~~
eclark
The reason that most of these mini clusters made of ps3's came up is because
Sony was subsidizing a good percentage of the cost.

------
davidj
what a waste. They could have bought IBM BladeCenter solution with the same
processors, but with Infiniband and more memory.. instead they have a big toy.

~~~
teilo
With greater power consumption and a much higher cost.

